# private message tracking



## Nightingale (Nov 12, 2002)

The private message tracking for my account is acting weird.


I don't disable or delete it for unread messages, but sometimes it will just say "there are no messages at this time" when I refresh it, but five seconds before, the tracking stuff was there, and I didn't do anything to get rid of it.  aargh.  And even when I set it back 20 or 30 days, it says the same thing.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 12, 2002)

Odd.... Anyone else having similar problems?


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 12, 2002)

LOL. probably just me.  computers hate me.


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 13, 2002)

aargh.  it did it again!

I sent two messages this morning.  message tracking was working.  I closed the window and logged in a few hours later.  The folder said 'there are no messages to display' even though I didn't do anything to disable the tracking!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Nov 13, 2002)

I could be wrong on this, but I have a suggestion.

when you go into the "User CP" section and it says No private messages that means just for ones sent to you not the ones you send.

you then have to click on the "Private Message" section up a little higher and to the right.  That takes you right into the private messages 

Then you click on the "show messages from" and date it a week or so.  that will show you the messages in your inbox.  Then over to the right it says "Jump to Folder" and switch it to "Sent Items" that will show you the letters you've sent.

If you still can't find what you want, extend the date of messages shown.

Hope that helps, and doesn't make it more confusing.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 13, 2002)

I did that.  I even extended it back 30 days, and it wouldn't show me the tracking (whether or not they've been read and when) for messages I sent this morning and didn't delete.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Nov 13, 2002)

hmmmmm, sorry for assuming you didn't know about that section.  

In my office when things go wrong they call the resident expert,  So you usually hear.   "Ugh, It's broke ...........  DOOOOOTTT"

So in this case its time to call the resident expert.

"Ugh, It's Broke .............  KAITTTTTHHHHH"



The above story does not really mean I'm an expert, it just means I know more than the rest of them.


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 13, 2002)

LOL.

yup.

KAAAIIIIIIITHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! HELP!!!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 13, 2002)

Email or PM me your account information  (username and password) and I'll hop in and take a looksie.


----------

